# "If we knew how much looks really mattered we would all be working 70 hour weeks to finance our surgeries"



## 6ft4 (Dec 9, 2019)

This is one of my favorite quotes from lookism, the jist of the thread was that we actually far UNDERESTIMATE how much looks matter contrary to us thinking that we obsess too much over the importance of looks.

Due to being a lazy fuck I spent almost two years working 27 hour weeks minimum wage which allowed me to save 500 euro per month
I now got a second job (also minimum wage but there is potential for wage to increase)
Two weeks ago I worked a 63 hour week, last week I worked 43 hours. this week I will work 54 hours
I have stopped going on nights out so this will save me from blowing money unnecessarily

My motivation is through the roof right now. Some may call me a wageslave but it's in the name of breaking the shackles of being sub 7 which is the worst slavery there is


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 9, 2019)

Wageslaving is not bad at all


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Dec 9, 2019)

This realisation + The Agepill is the reason for most sui's in young/early middle aged men IMO - They realise it's too late and they missed out and swallowed society's bluepills of get a 50K/yr office job + keep believing looks don't matter.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 9, 2019)

How can i work 70 hour a week if the only employer interested in me is ISIS


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Dec 9, 2019)

obesecel said:


> How can i work 70 hour a week if the only employer interested in me is ISIS



work for yourself dumbass.

entrepreneurship


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 9, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> work for yourself dumbass.
> 
> entrepreneurship


welcome to germany where almost every small online business gets fucked by the laws


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Dec 9, 2019)

obesecel said:


> How can i work 70 hour a week if the only employer interested in me is ISIS


Get a lefort 78 by blowing yourself up


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 9, 2019)

I knew how important looks were since elementary school. Bullies forced the blackpill down my throat. Now all I think about is analyzing my face and looking for solutions.


----------



## mikeock (Dec 10, 2019)

Save up for softmaxxing also. A good wardrobe revamp + gym subscription/equipment + skincare routine + proper diet will all add up to cost more than surgery in the long run.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 10, 2019)

I'd have to try hard to find a 14 hours per day job


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 11, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> This realisation + The Agepill is the reason for most sui's in young/early middle aged men IMO - They realise it's too late and they missed out and swallowed society's bluepills of get a 50K/yr office job + keep believing looks don't matter.


Only if they are stupid and have no interest in philosophy. Judging by your signature, you might be one.


----------



## JeffGoldblumInTheFly (Dec 11, 2019)

"_If we knew how much looks really mattered we would all be working 70 hour weeks to finance our surgeries_"

True, I wish my parents knew this, instead of wasting money on a private school they should have saved money to do any surgery necessary to make me look at least like a 6, letting me be a sub4 was basically condemning me to death before 30's.

My only hope is wageslave and surgerymaxx.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 11, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Get a lefort 78 by blowing yourself up





They offer those how much do they charge


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 11, 2019)

obesecel said:


> How can i work 70 hour a week if the only employer interested in me is ISIS


join isis


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 11, 2019)

This


----------



## Melo95 (Dec 11, 2019)

No, we would all be moneymaxxing in smarter ways because in a regular work environment, the stress and hours would be counterproductive to your looks. You should actually be desperately learning from mentors and entrepreneurs while having a solid job on the side before you start making 100k monthly from that side hustle at the risk of maybe getting scammed but who cares because it's worth it in the end.


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 11, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> I knew how important looks were since elementary school. Bullies forced the blackpill down my throat. Now all I think about is analyzing my face and looking for solutions.


lol i force my blackpill down your mothers throat


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Dec 11, 2019)

buy a cute cat bro


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 11, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> buy a cute cat bro


*Your profile pic makes me smile and gives me a considerable dopamine rush
Cats are a good cope*


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 11, 2019)

born2shitforced2wipe said:


> lol i force my *blackpill *down your mothers throat


So you mean to tell me you forced my mother to know how much of a subhuman little bitch you are?


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 11, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> So you mean to tell me you forced my mother to know how much of a subhuman little bitch you are?


no i meant i kept criticizing her features and saying cope every time she tried to talk


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 11, 2019)

born2shitforced2wipe said:


> no i meant i kept criticizing her features and saying cope every time she tried to talk


Tales from the chess room


----------



## RichmondBread (Dec 11, 2019)

Ironically, lookism is cope for failing in other areas of life. You suck at life? Just blame your looks. Nope. Plenty of ugly people are successful and even have wives and girlfriends. Looks can only do so much .


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 11, 2019)

RichmondBread said:


> Ironically, lookism is cope for failing in other areas of life. You suck at life? Just blame your looks. Nope. Plenty of ugly people are successful and even have wives and girlfriends. Looks can only do so much .


Legit. Now when I cant make friends I just blame my looks


----------



## NormieKilla (Dec 11, 2019)

Looks matter so much but if I had the choice between being a Chad and a very high-IQ I'd choose the second


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Dec 11, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> Looks matter so much but if I had the choice between being a Chad and a very high-IQ I'd choose the second


Obviously. No one cares about your interior


----------



## NormieKilla (Dec 12, 2019)

autistic_tendencies said:


> Obviously. No one cares about your interior


Having a low-IQ sucks


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 15, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> Having a low-IQ sucks


Having a slave mentality sucks even more.


----------



## DidntRead (Dec 15, 2019)

RichmondBread said:


> Ironically, lookism is cope for failing in other areas of life. You suck at life? Just blame your looks. Nope. Plenty of ugly people are successful and even have wives and girlfriends. Looks can only do so much .


Ok boomer


----------



## DoctorPMA (Dec 15, 2019)

1.Im honestly scared to get a surgery
2.I dont want to cheat my genetics with metal and screws


----------



## Fosty (Dec 15, 2019)

DoctorPMA said:


> 1.Im honestly scared to get a surgery
> 2.I dont want to cheat my genetics with metal and screws


You already cheated your genetics, 2000 years ago you would have gotten thrown off the cliff the moment you were born.


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 16, 2019)

Fosty said:


> You already cheated your genetics, 2000 years ago you would have gotten thrown off the cliff the moment you were born.



LMAO


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks are a cope. It's all a about personality


----------



## loromate (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks are much much less important than what people here claim it is. A simple walk outside is enough to prove that


----------



## zeno (Dec 16, 2019)

i would sucide, surgeries cant fix subhuman nature


----------



## Averagecel (Dec 16, 2019)

Playboypuertorican said:


> Looks are a cope. It's all a about personality


----------

